# Felt Z Series Bikes



## Broomwagon

I'm comparing the Specialized S-Works Roubaix with the Felt Z15 (and Z1 frameset) and was wondering if anyone has ridden or compared the two frames/bicycles. I would be very interested in your thoughts. I'm leaning towards the Felt because I don't really like the look of the Zertz inserts on the seatstays. Either way, I would love to hear what you think of either bike.


----------



## jm3

The Z1/Z15 frameset is pretty amazing. We had the Z1 that made it's rounds to the magazines last spring and it weighed about 15.5 lbs with standard Dura-Ace, and Ksyrium ES wheels. It's a solid handling bike with a laterally stiffer top tube than the Roubaix; it's also stiffer in the bb area.

One thing that's telling about this bike. All the Slipstream boys started on F-series bikes last year, but over half the team ended the year on the Z1 based on it's all around feel and stability. Great, great bike.


----------



## Broomwagon

*Z1/z15*

Jim,

Thanks very much for the reply. That's the kind of information that I'm looking for when comparing the S-Works Roubaix to the Z Series. I live in the Pacific NW but will be headed down to Irvine next Tuesday to spend Thanksgiving with my family. I will definitely stop by your shop. Do you have the Z1 and Z15 in stock right now?


----------



## jm3

Nothing for sale, but I do, coincidently, have the Z1 I posted about above in the shop right now. It now belongs to our local rep, and it's a 56 cm. If that fits you, he wouldn't have a problem letting you test ride, I'm sure. I'll be in the shop Tue and Wed.

I'm personally trying to decide between the Z1 and the F1 Sprint (I'm fat and out of shape). One of the Felt engineers was in the shop yesterday, and told me the '08 Slipstream team members are split about 50/50 between the F1 and Z1 right now.


----------



## traumabill

Hey Jim,

Stumbled across this thread looking for the exact same thing...I'm a clyde looking at the Z1/F1 Sprint. What did you decide??...I think I'd like the relaxed geometry of the Z1, but I may need the stiffness of the Sprint..


Bill


----------



## jm3

My F1 Sprint should be in any day now! I threw a leg over a prototype a few weeks ago and loved it; however, if the Z series fits you better, you should note that they're stiffer than the standard F1, yet a more comfortable ride. I'm not one to care much about comfort - I'm a fat middle-age guy who's still thinks he's fast, and I covet front end stiffness more than anything else. Thanks for reminding me of this thread - I'll post a review of the Sprint in a few weeks.


----------



## TILDOG

*Z series*

Great to hear your discussion. I have been looking at Roubaix and CR1 but from what I am hearing perhaps the Z35 is the way to go for me. I am a long lanky middle aged Australian in China this week on business but I will support my LBS's, perhaps only pick up some cycling souveneirs in Shanghai.


----------



## mattatx

traumabill said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Stumbled across this thread looking for the exact same thing...I'm a clyde looking at the Z1/F1 Sprint. What did you decide??...I think I'd like the relaxed geometry of the Z1, but I may need the stiffness of the Sprint..
> 
> 
> Bill


I'm a 6'4" 215lbs cyclist and I went with the Z25 over a F-series for the beefier down tube ( which mean more stiffness in the head tube) and more comfortable geometry. The bike is super stiff and is a better fit, and made for, someone that is bigger and delivers more power than the average cyclist. I know the F1 Sprint is also beefed but I imagine the difference in stiffness is negligible.


----------



## traumabill

Hey Jim,

Check your PM's. Your shop email box is full...

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## jm3

The F1 Sprint's have cleared Felt's very harsh "QC" guys ("quality control" - they're tough to please and will send an entire run of bikes back in an instant if they're not perfect) and are now released. Very limited run for this first batch, and I feel lucky to be getting one. They are decidedly stiffer than any other Z-series or F-series bikes - likely too stiff for some, but perfect for others. Let me be clear on this so you know before you buy: there is a very real and significant difference in the stiffness of the Sprint compared to other bikes in their lineup, though, Matt, I think you made a great choice on the Z25 because it is, indeed, stiff and rides oh so sweet.

traumabill: sorry for not responding yet - been very busy. I'm actually going to try and get a gentleman from Felt to post the answer to some of your questions regarding carbon lay-up. His name is Dave and he's likely one of the smartest people I've met in the industry. He's also their Road Product Manager and knows the bikes better than anyone. Plus, I'd like to get him posting on this forum as his posts on another forum are so well done. With your permission, I'd like to post your question here so everyone can benefit from the answer. Your questions are very good, and I think many people would like to know the differences between all the different types of carbon. For instance, the carbon on the Z1 makes for a very different bike than the Z25, and different again from the Z35.

As for your question comparing the Cannondale SystemSix: The Sprint is going to be the first bike to challenge the SystemSix for lateral stiffness that I've ridden, but it will still offer some vertical comfort if for no other reason than it's full carbon. I've personally never had an issue with the SystemSix's comfort, but it is something we hear in the shop. We had a customer purchase another ultra-stiff bike recently (we don't sell them, so I won't state the brand), and he came away with a stiff neck from the harshness of the ride.

All this brings up a valid question anyone should ask: How stiff is too stiff? Is all the rigidity we're looking for as big guys hurting the overall quality of our rides? Careful what you wish for. Personally, I'm more concerned with lateral stiffness up front, as I believe it directly effects a bike's handling, especially as you get into the larger sizes which tend to have less lateral rigidity. Still, you don't want the bikes chattering across the pavement in a hard turn because there's no give to them at all. It's a balance we're seeking, and brands like Felt, who make significant changes to each frame size in order to ensure ride quality across the size range, that keep this in mind when engineering these things for us.

Again, I'll post the Sprint's ride report when I get my grimey hands on it. It will not be for everyone, but I do expect it to be a very good Big Boy Bike.


----------



## traumabill

Jim,

Feel free to post my questions to you....

Bill


----------



## traumabill

double post


----------



## brentster

Jim,

I just checked out your website. What an AWESOME shop you have out there. I loved the story how you hooked up Dave E with his Z25.

You guys sound like some great folks and I wish you the very best continued success.


Brent - Houston, TX


----------



## TILDOG

*Z Series*

G'day Jim,

Keep up the good commentary, I am learning heaps from you guys. Finally went and checked the Felts out at my LBS and learnt that the Z25 is not offered in Australia. The 
Z35 is the top of the Z series tree here, unless you just go for the frame. Am I better to look at the F4, what do you think? I am not a competition rider. OZ


----------



## Danjlew

I just oredered a Z35 after ridng an F5C, Z25 and Roubaix Comp. There was somehing I can not describe about the Z35 that was right for me. I have ridden a Specialized Allez for the last 15 years (steel with down tube shifters) and had planned on getting the roubaix. I just felt too cramped on the 58 roubaix and the 61 was too far a reach for my hands to the handlebars. THe 61cm Z35 was just right.

I will update when I get the bike.


----------



## TILDOG

Mate, interestig you should comment on the sizes, I took delivery of 58 Z35 but it's back at the shop now and I'm waiting for a 61cm. Got one ride in, brilliant!


----------



## traumabill

*Here's mine - finally!*

Just finished the build:

61 cm Z1 frameset
All Dura Ace with the exception of the R-700 crankset
Ritchey WCS Carbon Seatpost
Ritchey WCS Carbon Matrix 110mm stem
Zipp SLC2 46 cm Carbon Bars
Zipp Cages
Easton EC70 Carbon Clinchers
Vittoria Evo Corsa CX tires
Dura Ace pedals
Fizik Aliante Ti Saddle


16.1 pounds complete as pictured w/cages pedals.

Oh yeah, cheaper than a Z15, too!

Thanks to Jim Manton, and SuperDave for your help in this build!

Bill


----------



## mbaulfinger

Hi Bill, That is quite a nice build you did. I've been looking at the Z1 for some time now. 
Your example build makes it all the more tempting. What frame size do you all think would be suitable for someone who is 6' 3"? Wondering if it would be the 61cm? I'm also surprised at the specs of your bike and the fact that its price came in at under the price of the Z15. Great job.

Mark


----------



## traumabill

Hey Mark,

I'm 6'1"+, and I was Serotta fit to a 60 cm top/60 cm seat. The 61 was the closest fit for me in Z geometry. If I went F series, I would have been a 60. I also ride a 58 cm CAAD8, fairly comfortably. 61 should work for you pretty easily. Will Frischkorn rides the Z1 for Slipstream, and he's a lanky 6'2".

As far as my build, I did some smart shopping over the net and on ebay. I saved a ton of money getting the components on the net and wheels on the bay. I did get the frameset at my LBS, (or in this case the closest Felt dealer). It took me a couple of months to put it together. I'm in around $500 less than the Z15, but typically it's easier to buy it complete...I sacrificed time for quality IMHO, and got what I wanted in the process...but I had to be patient,,,

Bill


----------



## TILDOG

That is a wonderful looking bike - even made it to my desktop - hope you don't mind! I particularly like those rims, when my standard ones wear out that's what I'll look for. By the way I ended up keeping my 58cm frame, we exchanged seat posts with another Felt model and picked up a little more boost with a Italian saddle. Safe riding.


----------



## Danjlew

*Z-35 Tire Clearance with front fork?*

Has anyone experienced a problem with tire clearance with thier Z-Bikes? I have a 2008 Z35 that came with 700x25 tires. No matter how hard I try, the front tire will rub against the inside of the front fork. I have to really mess around with the positiion of the wheel in the dropout to get it right only to have it knocked out of position by the slightest bump.

The wheel is a little "out of true" but not enough the explain the rub. It seems that there is not enough clearance for the width tire that comes stock on the bike. I have brought it back to the LBS and am changing the front tire to a 700x23.

I am curious if anyone else has had this happen?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## VoodooCadillac

*Question*

Hope you don't mind me asking - how much did the Z1 frame and fork cost?


----------



## PJ352

Danjlew said:


> Has anyone experienced a problem with tire clearance with thier Z-Bikes? I have a 2008 Z35 that came with 700x25 tires. No matter how hard I try, the front tire will rub against the inside of the front fork. I have to really mess around with the positiion of the wheel in the dropout to get it right only to have it knocked out of position by the slightest bump.
> 
> The wheel is a little "out of true" but not enough the explain the rub. It seems that there is not enough clearance for the width tire that comes stock on the bike. I have brought it back to the LBS and am changing the front tire to a 700x23.
> 
> I am curious if anyone else has had this happen?
> 
> Thanks
> Dan


Assuming I'm envisioning this correctly, the tire rubbing against one side of the fork blade may be the result of either the blades and/ or dropouts being uneven, so the hub axle doesn't align correctly. If you have a spare wheel, try that - there should be equal distance between the tire and the left/ right fork blades. Also, if you have another bike, mount the problem wheel and check the results.


----------



## Danjlew

I dont think that is quite the issue, the tire will rub on either side depending on how i put on the wheel. There is only about 2 mm of clearance between the tire and the fork. in my opinion it is not a good design. I will let you know how the 700x23 tire helps


----------



## jslegacy

Danjlew said:


> I dont think that is quite the issue, the tire will rub on either side depending on how i put on the wheel. There is only about 2 mm of clearance between the tire and the fork. in my opinion it is not a good design. I will let you know how the 700x23 tire helps


how do you like the Z35 otherwise? I am really close to purchasing one just cant find many rider reviews on it.

thank you.

-Jeremy


----------



## TILDOG

I never used 25 on mine, had 23's on it from day one. Not having any previous road bike experience all I can is that I've had nothing but fun on it and the guys at the road race club seem to think they are a real nice bike. Even clocked a place up on it last week! We have a few Felts in the ranks there now.


----------



## Danjlew

Update on Wheel Clearance.
I took my bike back to the LBS and the problem with wheel to fork clearance was identified. Apparantly there is a problem with the quick release. When the wheel is held up into the dropouts, the wheel spins in the center (no clearance problem). When the quick release is closed, the wheel moves off center and rubs on the inner fork. 
The LBS has given me a loaner wheel and the problem is solved. I am not sure if I will keep the loaner wheel or get the stock wheel fixed or replaced.


----------



## danko

traumabill... Can you share your inseam? I'm about ready to pull the trigger on a z25 and the LBS only has a 58cm in stock. The 58 was okay, but I would have tried something a tad larger if they had one. My worry is that there looks to be a sizable jump from 58 up to 61. I'm 6' 1"+ as well with a cycling inseam of just over 35".


----------



## Danjlew

Danko,

I am 6'2" with an clothing inseam of 33" (not sure if thats that same as a cycling inseam). I think the inseam is not as important in the decision as the length of your torso and arms. You can always adjust the height by raising the seat. For me, the critical measurement is how long is the reach to the handlebars. That is what determines how much you lean over and how comfortable you are on the bike.

If I had it to do over again, I would have bought the 58. For me, the 61 cm has too long a reach to the brake hoods. I have the stem in the highest position and the seat as far forward on the rails as it will go but I still wish the bars were closer to me. I wish I bought the 58 and had the stock stem replaced with a longer one.

The stem on the Z-35 is already short when compared to other bikes. I find the bike to be a little touchy for me when i am decending. It is twitchy enough that I wont take my hands off the brakes and move to the drops for fear of going unstable. I am told that a longer stem length would fix that but would make my reach problem worse.

Other than that though, I love the bike and the frame.

Best of luck
Dan


----------



## traumabill

I did reply via PM, but I'll add here than Dan's point above about reach is very important. I have longer than average arms if that helps. 110cm stem on my Z.


Bill


----------



## Bike Flyer

Just picked up a Z25. At 5' 11.5" I went back and forth on 56 vs 58cm. Fortunately the shop had two Z 25 to test out and I went with the 58cm.

View attachment 147113


----------



## Tort

Nice Z25 Bike Flyer. What year is that? Seems the 09 Z25's on the web site have different graphics and SRAM Red.


----------



## Bike Flyer

It's a 2008 and has Shimano components. Aside from the graphics I believe that the 2008 frame is identical 2009. I was able to get a good deal on it. Rides nice.


----------



## terbennett

I love the look of the Specialized S-Works but I couldn't be fitted on one very well- even after the bike adjustmernts and stem changing. The Felt's fit me extremely well right off of the showroom floor. I can't quote on the Z-Series since I own F-Series bikes, but I am considering one. I can tell by the fact the fact you looked at the Roubaix that you are looking for comfort over raw speed. I've been told by many that their Z-Series bikes are the best bikes they've ever owned. If the more relaxed geometry is a bigger factor, sounds like you can't go wrong. Also, unlike the S-Works models, the Z-Series performs just as well as the more performance oriented F-Series from what I've been told. If I'm not mistaken, there are a couple of Slipstream riders on Z-Series- a living testament that performance isn't compromised for the more comfortable frame setup the Z-Series offer.


----------

